# Selling UK car in Kos Greece



## Sydnay49 (5 mo ago)

Hi can anyone advise me on how to sell my UK car in Kos please. Ford focus cmax tdi ghia black only 73000 km. Don't want to sell but have to as can only be here for 2 years my time is sadly up. Must go before September 5. Thanks in advance of f any help or assistance


----------

